

Disturbingly Real Replicants from Hanson Robotics - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/07/17/disturbingly-real-replicants-from-hanson-robotics/

======
Zaak
When they're not moving, they look very real. As soon as they start moving,
they look terribly fake.

------
Bjoern
I find the title "disturbingly" stupid. Why should real-looking faces be
disturbing?

<http://www.madametussauds.com/London/>

~~~
rms
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_valley>

